# Problem with Boveda holder sticking to lid of humidor



## rjackh (May 20, 2013)

I just bought my first humidor last week and I bought a boveda packet holder as well to put in the lid. The kit comes with a magnet with a sticky side and a piece of thin metal with a sticky foam on one side. I put the thin metal on the boveda packet holder and it sticks fine, but I can't get the magnet to hold in place inside the lid of the humidor. Any ideas to get the magnet to hold? I was thinking either loctite spray adhesive or double sided foam tape. Would either of these harm the spanish ceder in the humidor? I just went to the boveda website and watched the installation video. I assume my problem is that I did not set both pieces in place separately and leave them to sit for 24 hours. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

I have had similar issues with adhesives holding to spanish cedar. I'd try anything but the spray adhesive, and in the meantime just throw the pack right on top or in the middle of your sticks, it wont hurt a thing.


----------



## orion1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Have you considered heavy duty velcro? It has worked for me.


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

rjackh said:


> I just bought my first humidor last week and I bought a boveda packet holder as well to put in the lid. The kit comes with a magnet with a sticky side and a piece of thin metal with a sticky foam on one side. I put the thin metal on the boveda packet holder and it sticks fine, but I can't get the magnet to hold in place inside the lid of the humidor. Any ideas to get the magnet to hold? I was thinking either loctite spray adhesive or double sided foam tape. Would either of these harm the spanish ceder in the humidor? I just went to the boveda website and watched the installation video. I assume my problem is that I did not set both pieces in place separately and leave them to sit for 24 hours. Any suggestions? Thanks.


Hello rjackh, I'm the Business Development Director at Boveda. You're right that after pressing the metal and magnet separately to their respective lid/holder for a minute, they need about 24 hours to "set". We didn't explain that very well in the instructions, which is a change we've made for the new packaging that'll hit shelves in a couple months. So basically, we owe you a new magnet/metal set, if you want it. Now that all the microscopic dust has also likely been removed by the first attempt, you should be good to go with a new one. PM me your address and we'll get one out. Thank you very much for your business! Charlie


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

Charlie is the man.... 'nuff said. 


Would give him a bump in RG but I gotta spread it around a little......


----------



## rjackh (May 20, 2013)

cprsquared said:


> Hello rjackh, I'm the Business Development Director at Boveda. You're right that after pressing the metal and magnet separately to their respective lid/holder for a minute, they need about 24 hours to "set". We didn't explain that very well in the instructions, which is a change we've made for the new packaging that'll hit shelves in a couple months. So basically, we owe you a new magnet/metal set, if you want it. Now that all the microscopic dust has also likely been removed by the first attempt, you should be good to go with a new one. PM me your address and we'll get one out. Thank you very much for your business! Charlie


Charlie,

I really appreciate that offer. There were no printed instructions that came with the packet holder I bought. If there were instructions on the box, I must have missed them. I bought some removable foam mounting tape this morning and reinstalled the magnet strip inside the lid. I have been letting it sit all day, I am hoping it will have set up by tomorrow. I can't PM you until I have more posts, but I will let you know if this doesn't work and I need another mounting kit.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

edwardsdigital said:


> Charlie is the man.... 'nuff said.
> 
> Would give him a bump in RG but I gotta spread it around a little......


Got em


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

rjackh said:


> Charlie,
> 
> I really appreciate that offer. There were no printed instructions that came with the packet holder I bought. If there were instructions on the box, I must have missed them. I bought some removable foam mounting tape this morning and reinstalled the magnet strip inside the lid. I have been letting it sit all day, I am hoping it will have set up by tomorrow. I can't PM you until I have more posts, but I will let you know if this doesn't work and I need another mounting kit.


I don't yet have enough posts to write my email address, in case that doesn't work for the holder, but I can do it like this - charles (dot) rutherford at Bovedainc (dot) com


----------



## OratorORourke (May 9, 2013)

Well done, Charlie. You continue to go above and beyond in regards to addressing customer concerns and service. I'm personally glad to have you here (for what that's worth).


----------



## rjackh (May 20, 2013)

Charlie- I just sent you an email. Packet holder still not staying in the lid. Thanks.


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

OratorORourke said:


> Well done, Charlie. You continue to go above and beyond in regards to addressing customer concerns and service. I'm personally glad to have you here (for what that's worth).


Thanks for the kind words Chris! It wouldn't be a forum if you didn't speak out my friend, I appreciate it!


----------

